# Das schwarze Auge - Memoria



## Manaldheilungl (30. Juli 2013)

Moin,
habe vor kurzem gelesen das in naher Zukunft das neue DSA - Memoria veröffentlicht wird und da ich selbst ein großer DSA und Adventure Fan bin dachte ich mir ich mach mal einen Thread dazu auf.

Hab gelesen das es an die Handlung von Satinavs Ketten anknüpfen soll und die Jungs von Adventure Corner haben dem Spiel sogar schon ein "sehr gut" im preview gegeben.

www.adventurecorner.de/previews/450/memoria

Wer freut sich den genau wie ich auf den neuen Teil von DSA?


----------



## Foxwood (1. August 2013)

Ich hab das auch schon mitbekommen und freu mich wie blöde drauf. Und wenn man sich die ersten Previews durchliest, hat man auch allen Grund zu Freude.
http://www.spieletester.com/preview/das-schwarze-auge-memoria/


----------



## Manaldheilungl (1. August 2013)

Ja, das Spiel muss echt richtig gut sein. Bin sowas von gespannt wie die Story von Geron weiter geht!


----------



## Morwenth (1. August 2013)

Geron war schon ne coole Sau, irgendwo. Hatte was vom "Tellerwäscher" zum "Abenteurer".
Ich fand es auch gut, dass die Geschichte mal etwas "düsterer" Begonnen hatte, hoffe, dass dieses Thema beibehalten wird.

Wisst ihr eigentlich, ob man schon einige "bekannte" Charaktere aus Satinavs Ketten wieder sehen wird?


----------



## Manaldheilungl (2. August 2013)

Von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe scheint es ja schon recht düster zu sein (Der Rabe und alles...)!

Ansonsten ist es halt die klassische DSA Story... man fängt als Bauer an und arbeitet sich nach oben. Hab mal mit ein paar Freunden DSA als Rollenspiel ausprobiert und es war echt toll! Daher finde ich die DSA Reihe von Deadalic auch so cool. Sie kommt sehr gut an das Gefühl des Rollenspiels heran!


----------



## Foxwood (5. August 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt handelt Memoria wieder von Geron und Nuri. Ich bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt, vor allem auf die etwas dunklere Präsentation. Im direkten Vergleich zu einem dunklen, erwachsenen "The Witcher" beispielsweise ist die DSA-Welt ja ungleich vielschichtiger, aber eben nicht so ernst und düster. Was das angeht, bin ich sehr gespannt, wie "Memoria" auftreten wird. Ich stelle mir das als sehr reizvolle Mischung vor. 

Update:
Mittlerweile sind auch Einzelheiten zu der Collector's Edition bekannt geworden. Und die lesen sich hervorragend :-)

Video-DVD "Making of DSA Memoria"
Audio-CD mit Soundtrack von DSA Memoria
Gefaltetes Wendeposter
Exklusives DSA Memoria-Mousepad mit der legendären Tempelfestung Drakonia
Acht DSA-Charakterkarten
Aufwändiges Artbook "Die Entstehung von DSA Memoria"


----------



## Manaldheilungl (2. September 2013)

Memoria ist ja nun endlich erschienen und ich muss sagen das es mir sehr gut gefällt! Hab das ganze Wochenende gezockt und geknobbelt... :-)

Hab auch noch ein nettes Review zum Spiel gefunden, das meine Gedanken zu memoria ganz gut wiederspiegelt:
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2013-08-30-das-schwarze-auge-memoria-test


----------



## Foxwood (23. September 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde mir Memoria die Tage holen. Wie gefällt es Dir denn bis jetzt? Erzähl mal ein bißchen ^^


----------



## Manaldheilungl (26. September 2013)

Hey Foxwood, hoffe dein Urlaub war schön!

Hab im Spiel schon einige Stunden verbracht und mir gefällt es bis jetzt sehr gut! Das Spiel ist wie auch sein Vorgänger sehr schön gezeichnet und stellt Aventurien (einmal mehr) sehr schön und detailreich dar. Die Dialoge sind ebenfalls sehr durchdacht geschrieben und unterstreichen die Atmosphäre noch zusätzlich. Ich kann dir also nur zum Kauf raten, das Geld wird sich lohnen.


----------



## tandalier (12. März 2014)

auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist - kann das Spiel auch nur empfehlen.
Zählt in meinen Augen zu den wenigen Spielen des DSA-Universums, die man spielen kann ohne gleich an jeder Ecke Fehler zu finden.


----------



## SchiroME54 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich fand ja Satinavs Ketten atmosphärischer.


----------

